# DONATING EGGS AND FSH LEVELS



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,
I haven't posted on here since joining, but we have made a decision and are hoping to begin IVF through egg sharing at woking nuffield as soon as all the tests are carried out and we are given the go ahead.  During our initial consultation with the nurse she mentioned my fsh levels from my last test were a bit high for someone of my age as the read 9.1, but I should be around 5-6, the test was carried out in march 07, I have since found out through my GP that my very first fsh level test (carried out in 06 was only 2.0) so does anyone know what the highest level is where you can still be a donor?  I am starting to worry as it seems to be quite a jump in a year, is a bit of fluctuation in the levels normal?


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi there!
Don't worry, levels can go up & down from one cycle to the next. I don't know what the acceptable limit is for egg sharing (it might even vary by clinic) but even if you were too high one month, there's nothing to say it wont return to an acceptable level the following month. I egg shared for the 1st time last month & we're currently awaiting the results of our IVF. All the tests drive you crazy as each one is another hurdle, but it's all worth it in the end.
Good luck with your treatment x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for that! Met with the consultant today and he didnt think my levels should be a prob althought the cut off for donation at Woking is 10! 
Just realised you were due to test today - I hope it was good news, everything crossed for you both, it looks like you have been through a lot! x x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

were they both definitely day 3?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

No I have never been told to do them on day 3, was just told to arrange the blood test between days 1 and 4! Im assuming day 3 is significant?


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

normally day 3
1/4 should be fine though
the prob with day 1 is that it is not necessarily clear that it IS day 1.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok, well AF is due fri this week and I need another test so I may well have to wait until day 3 anyway as there is no facilities in my area that offer weekend testing and im trying to avoid another 2hr journey just for a blood test apt!


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

quite right!


----------

